# rear disc conversion on b12



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

I am starting this thread to document the conversion from drum to disc brakes on a b12.
I am making the adapter brackets and spacers for it. 
I will document all necessary items needed for this conversion and a step by step pictoral of the process.:woowoo:
please do not post questions in here i would like to have this documented for others to follow and not have to wade through pages of questions and banter. thank you.
pictures and such will follow soon. I will being doing this as time permits so be patient! and I will have some of the brackets and spacers forsale...so keep an eye out for a forsale thread!! :waving:

I know this has been covered before but it is incomplete and missing pictures and diagrams and needs to be updated.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

*PARTS LIST*
1. SER rear calipers and torque members
1a. Maxima rear calipers and torque members
2. SER rear rotors
2a. JDM NX2K rotors(they are big!)
3. Altima M/C
4. Rear E-brake cable
5. Wheel studs 1/4" longer than stock
6. Mounting bolts for backing plate 1/4" longer than stock(grade 10)dont forget lock washers!!
7. 1/4" plate metal
8. Rear brake lines-or step up and get s/s brake lines on all four corners..well worth it!
9. Brake fluid
10. Wheel bearings-suggest replacing while doing the conversion...might as well you have the hub apart!

I am using JDM NX2K rear rotors with Maxima calipers....will also be upgrading to s/s brake lines in the future...have the NX2K front calipers and rotors too.
The Altima M/C seriously helps the brake bais.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I got these from the guy that designed them, they were posted to the public about a year or so ago:


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i have the spec sheets....will be taking pictures to show progress soon


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well after i used the not to scale pictures and dimensions i went and took a gander at the rear shackles and to my irritation the measurements on the paper dont match the measurements of the actual shackles...meaning im gonna have to measure everything and redo the sheets...once im done ill use a cardboard template to make sure every thing matches then make a one off of 1/4' plate metal and revalidate that every thing is perfect before i post up actual size pictures with proper measurements on them....


----------

